# QE2 circa 1979



## Willum (Feb 20, 2012)

Heres a photo of the team. Brian Martin, Ian Hamilton, Me, Allan Holmes and Peter Hughes. At the time the photo was taken I was actually receiving a QTC from Buckingham Palace, I think it was congratulating the ship on 10 years of service, hence my not posing.







Willum Tech R/O 1978-1988


----------

